# Is it just me... [solid roof]



## TCR (Sep 26, 2017)

...or does this post I stumbled across on instagram using #model3 appear to have a non-glass roof? Is this a trick of the eye? Because if that’s the case, wouldn’t this be a non first-production run car?


----------



## Griff (Aug 23, 2017)

Wouldn't the roof be white if it were non-glass?


----------



## TCR (Sep 26, 2017)

Griff said:


> Wouldn't the roof be white if it were non-glass?


Good point-I would assume that would be the case and that you're right. I thought maybe it would be painted black to kind of mimic the sleek look of the black glass front to back. Anyways, I'm sure it's just the angle or something-it just looked weird and matte to me


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I think it's just the lighting and camera angle. If you look at the left side of the roof the Tesla logo appears to reflect off of glass. I think the right side just looks "flat" but just an illusion.


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Griff said:


> Wouldn't the roof be white if it were non-glass?


I would hand paint it black if that is the last choice I have. Otherwise It would look very odd to have a small section of body colored metal roof between massive front and rear glass.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike Land said:


> I think it's just the lighting and camera angle. If you look at the left side of the roof the Tesla logo appears to reflect off of glass. I think the right side just looks "flat" but just an illusion.


Good eye!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TCR said:


> ...or does this post I stumbled across on instagram using #model3 appear to have a non-glass roof? Is this a trick of the eye? Because if that's the case, wouldn't this be a non first-production run car?


Please lnk to the actual IG post instead of just a screenshot

__
http://instagr.am/p/BbGZdecATxt/


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Isn't she risking denting the aluminum frunk lid by sitting on it?  Or is the one on the Model 3 of more robust construction than on the S?


----------



## Matthias Fritz (Aug 20, 2017)

have non-employee deliveries started already?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Matthias Fritz said:


> have non-employee deliveries started already?


no non-employees have been invited to configure, let alone take delivery.

soon...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I am pretty confident the metal roofs will all be black. It would look very strange for just a small strip on the top of the car be body color. Remember that rear window comes all the way up to the middle of the car and looks black from the outside.

The roof certainly has a matte look here and you might think is painted at first glance, but if you pay careful attention to the reflections you can see it reflects the Tesla logo like a mirror. I wonder if the ceiling is just painted a matte black and that is what you see reflected.


----------

